# Siemens S7 Programmierer (Freelancer oder Festanstellung)



## BOBTAIL (4 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche als Unterstützung für Großprojekte Programmierer mit Erfahrung in S7.
Schön aber nicht zwingend erforderlich wären Erfahrungen mit:

Prozeßleittechnik
-Industrial Ethernet
-WIN CC / INTOUCH
-Teleperm XP / PCS7

Gruss
BOB TAIL


----------

